# Jdm B13 sentra?



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

Does anyone know where or if u can get jdm parts for your b13 sentra? I really like the jdm honda look and i thought it would be something different to do a jdm b13. I just want any part like lights to bumpers and maybe interiors and clusters. I think i am giving my hopes up. 
Thanx.


----------



## SR-DUB (Aug 17, 2009)

go on ebay and type "b13 sentra jdm" it should bring up all the jdm sunny stuff.the bumpers your looking for are the sunny GT-s bumpers.now theres two types theres one that has just two fogs on the bottom and theres another one with four that wrap all the way around the corners i personally like the one that has the fogs that go all the way around.but jus check it out and look carefully,and if your gonna get the bumper,make sure it has the mounts coz some aint got it.it will cost you between three and four hundred plus shipping.


----------

